# رسائل بيلاطس البنطي إلى سينكا الفيلسوف الروماني - من الوثائق التاريخية



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

*سلسلة وثائق تاريخية 
*​ *رسائل بيلاطس البنطي إلى سينكا الفيلسوف الروماني
1 - مقدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*


​ بيلاطس البنطي هو حاكم اليهودية منذ سنة 26 حتى سنة 36 ميلادية (1) ، وبعد موت طيباريوس قيصر تم استدعاؤه إلى روما حيث ترك حكم اليهودية .
وفي خلال النصف الأول من فترة حكمة ظهر كل من القديس يوحنا المعمدان، والرب يسوع المسيح كلمة الله المتجسد الذي تمت محاكمته وصلبه. وقد أشار إلى  بيلاطس كل من المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس والفيلسوف اليهودي السكندري فيلو،  وبالطبع يوسابيوس القيصري المؤرخ الكنسي، كما أشارت إليه البشائر الأربعة،  عندما تعرضوا لذكر أحداث الصلب.

أما سينكا الذي  أرسل إليه بيلاطس هذه الرسائل فهو فيلسوف وأديب وواحد من رجال الدولة  الرومانية في ذلك الزمان، وهو من مواليد قرطبة، وقد اشتهر بلقب سينكا  الصغير، ويبدو أنه كان مولعاً في شبابه بمعالجة موضوع تسلط حاكم غريب على  شعب لا يدين بالولاء لغير أحكام دينه.
ومجموعة الرسائل  التي سوف نعرضها، هي تشمل 22 رسالة تغطي فترة من التاريخ، تبدأ بظهور  يوحنا المعمدان وتنتهي بموت المسيح بصلبه في سنة 30 ميلادية.​ ومن جهة صحة هذه  الرسائل، نرى أنها تتضمن الإشارة لوقائع تاريخية ثابتة ذكرها المؤرخون  المعتمدون ومن بينهم يوسيفوس، ونخص بالذكر منها – كما سنرى – حادثة صور  القيصر، وحادثة الاستيلاء على جباية الهيكل، وموضوع قناة أورشليم.

فهذه الرسائل هي  بالفعل رسائل بيلاطس البنطي إلى صديقه سينيكا، وهي تعتبر وثائق تاريخية  لما تضمنته من إشارات من واقع الأحداث في تلك الفترة.
كما أنها ضوء جديد  على الأحداث الهامة للغاية في تاريخ البشرية، من وجهة نظر الحاكم  الروماني، الذي سجل لنا هذه الرسائل ومشاعره تجاه أنداده من ولاة الرومان  في تلك المنطقة من العالم، وشعوره من نحو القديس يوحنا المعمدان ومن بعده  ربنا يسوع المسيح له المجد، ثم كل الجماعات اليهودية …
وهي أيضاً تكشف  لنا عن الدوافع الحقيقية التي أدت به إلى إصدار الحكم على ربنا يسوع بالصلب، رغم من انه متيقن من براءته، وان اليهود لفقوا له التهم بقصد التخلص  منه.

عموماً ترجمت  الرسائل إلى الإنجليزية بواسطة الدكتور كروزيه العالم بجامعة أكسفورد، وقد  ترجمها إلى العربية من الإنجليزية جاد المنفلوطي، وهي من إصدار دار النشر  للكنيسة الأسقفية بمصر. وسوف نعرضها جميعاً على صفحات المنتدى كوثائق  تاريخية هامة، كما سبق ووضعتها في منتديان آخران منذ فترة طويلة من الرسالة (1) إلى الرسالة (15) وسوف أتابع كتابة بقاي الرسائل إلى أن نصل للرسالة (22).


__________
(1) تاريخ الكنيسة ليوسابيوس القيصري – الباب التاسع


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

تابع سلسلة وثائق تاريخية – *الرسالة الأولى *​ رسائل بيلاطس البنطي إلى سينكا الفيلسوف الروماني​ أول إشارة ليوحنا المعمدان​


أقدم لك خالص  شكري لأجل الرسائل التي وصلتني منك، كما أعتبر نفسي مديناً لك بشكر خاص،  لغيرتك على مصالحي ووقوفك موقفاً صلباً ضد بومبونيوس روفس، ذلك الجار  الذي لم يرعَ الجيرة حقاً ولا حرمة، فأوصل بيته إلى ارتفاع شاهق يحجب  الضوء عن بيتي المجاور له.

مع أني سبق  وحذرته من الإقدام على هذا العمل قبل أن آتي إلى هنا، ولكنه أنتهز فرصة  غيابي خارج الوطن ونفذ خطته ضارباً بتحذيراتي عرض الحائط، وقد نسى أن لي  في روما صديقاً عزيزاً مثلك تهمه مصالحي ويدافع عنها بغيرة لا تقل غيرتي  أنا عليها.

يسرني أن أخبرك بأنه بلغتني في الأسبوع الأول الفائت أنباء عن ظهور واعظ متجول أسمه يوحنا المعمدان بدأ يمارس نشاطه في المنطقة الواقعة جنوبي أورشليم، وقد أحدث ظهوره اضطراباً ينتظر أن يزداد في الأيام القليلة القادمة.

لهذا أرسلت إلى  أورشليم رسولاً اسمه يوسف ليجمع لي بعض المعلومات ويوافيني بها، وسيتولى  هذا الأمر بنفسه، وقد أعطيته جميع السلطات التي تكفل له مواجهة كل  الاحتمالات، كما كلفته بالبحث عن مصادر الاضطرابات ونتائجها المحتملة  ويوافيني بتقرير وافٍ عنها.
قد يكون هذا غير لازم ، ولكن يجب أن أعرف .​


----------



## white.angel (18 يونيو 2012)

*تسجيل متابعه *
*سبق وقرأت رسائل بيلاطس الى سينكا *
*وهيرودس وبيلاطس ... الا انه موضوع تاريخى مهم*
*الرب يباركك اخى *
​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

سلسلة وثائق تاريخية –* الرسالة الثانية *​ رسائل بيلاطس البنطي إلى سينكا الفيلسوف الروماني​ مزيد من الأخبار عن يوحنا المعمدان​ 
لقد أخبرني  يوسف بأن الأمر قد يكون أخطر مما نتصور، وانه بعد ما جمع من أورشليم ما  أُتيح له من معلومات وما سمعه من إشاعات، انتقل إلى الجبال لكي يسمع بنفسه  ما يُنادي به يوحنا، وأرجو أن تكون هذه المرحلة مبعث سرور له .

إن المنطقة  التي ظهر فيها يوحنا هي أكثر مناطق الولاية شغباً، وهي منطقة جبلية  تتخللها الوديان والأنهار وتمتد حتى وادي الأردن والبحر الميت. ومعظم  سكانها من البرص المطرودين والنساك المهووسين من أمثال يوحنا، كما أنها  مأوى للطيور الجارحة والحيوانات البرية.

وقد عَكفت على  دراسة التقارير التي وردتني من المبعوثين الخصوصيين الذين أرسلتهم إلى كل  أنحاء الولاية، وهي تُفيد أن شهرة يوحنا آخذه في الانتشار، وأن الناس في  كل مكان يتناقلون أخباره ويتطلعون جميعهم بشوق إلى رؤيته ولهذا سأكون  مسروراً إذ أَتلقى تقرير يوسف عنه.

هذه أول مرة أواجه فيها هنا اضطراباً من هذا النوع ولكن سأضطرب بكل شدة وحزم .

أرجوك أن تباشر  القضية ضد بومبونيوس مهما كانت نفقاتها، لأني قررت أن أكشف هذا الخبيث  على حقيقته وأظهر لؤمه وخسته للخاص والعام، وسأحفظ حقي في وصول الضوء  الكافي إلى بيتي مهما كلفني الأمر .​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

وثائق تاريخية – *الرسالة الثالثة *​ رسائل بيلاطس البنطي إلى سينكا الفيلسوف الروماني​ *تقرير شاهد عيان عن يوحنا المعمدان*


اغتبط كثيراً لما سمعته عن عزم المسئولين عنكم في روما على اعتباري مجرد محصل وجابي ضرائب .
وقد بلغني من أحد  الأصدقاء – وأرجو إعفائي من ذكر اسمه – أن سيجانوس لا يطمع فقط في مصاهرة  القيصر، ولكنه بدأ أيضاً يتطاول عليه ويتكلم عنه بازدراء ويصفه بأنه حاكم  لجزيرة صغيرة لا سلطان له، وأن القيصر استدعاه لمقابلته في اليوم التالي.  فهل بلغك هذا النبأ !؟

أنا لا أجرؤ على  التوسع في الكتابة عنه، وإنه حسن الطالع أنه لم يكن لسيجانوس أي دخل في  توليتي منصبي وألا ...، لأني أعتقد أن القيصر سيمحقه مع جميع أعوانه  لتطاوله عليه بهذه الصورة.

لقد عاد يوسف مؤخراً من رحلته، وعندما اجتمعت به هو والكساندر للتشاور في أمر يوحنا، أخبرني يوسف أنه  عانى الكثير من الصعاب في سبيل تتبعه، إذ أنه اضطر لأن يصعد الجبال ويهبط  الوديان، ويتعرض للكثير من تقلبات الطبيعة القاسية. فضلاً عن نظرات  الريبة والحذر التي كان يرمقه اليهود بها.

وهناك رأى  الكثيرين من سكان اليهودية على الطريق، ولكن الغالبية العظمى من رعايا  أنتيباس من الجانب الآخر من الأردن، كما كان هناك أيضاً بعض القادمين من  السامرة والجليل.

وقد أخبرني يوسف  أنه عندما وجد يوحنا، تبعه من قرية إلى أخرى. فهل تعلم ماذا رأى !؟ إنه  رأى واحداً من ضباط أنتيباس يتبع يوحنا ويجمع عنه معلومات لحساب سيده .
ويقال أن يوحنا  الآن في طريقه للعبور إلى الجانب الآخر من الأردن الواقع تحت حكم أنتيباس،  ولا أعلم إن كنت سأتركه يذهب إلى هناك أم لا، فيوحنا من أولئك الخطرين  الذين أُشير عَليَّ بأن أكون على حذر منهم، وسيكون عبوره أمراً خطيراً.
ويوحنا هذا نصف  عريان ونصف متوحش، ويبدو عليه الهزال الشديد كما يقول يوسف، وهذا كله لا  يهمني في شيء، إنما المهم عندي هو ما يُنادي به، أو بمعنى أصح ما يفهمه  اليهود من تأويل لكلماته، فهو يبشرهم بالعصر الذهبي الجديد، والوقت  المجيد الذي يرجونه وينتظرونه، ومفهوم هذا عندهم هو أنه لن يكون هناك حكام  أجانب من أمثال هيرودوس، فلا رومان ولا سلطات أجنبية ولا ضرائب ولا شيء  من هذا كله.

هذه هي فكرتهم عن  التحرر المرتقب لإنعاش وإحياء المجد الغابر، ذلك المجد الذي كان لهم على  أيدي ملوكهم الأقدمين. وهذا هو سرّ توافدهم من كل مكان والتفافهم حول هذا  الواعظ . ويقول يوسف أنهم ينتظرون اللحظة التي يعلن فيها يوحنا أنه هو  النبي المنتظر وعندئذ يشتعل الإقليم كله.
لكن يوسف أضاف أن يوحنا لا يتظاهر بأنه هو النبي المنتظر، مع أنه يفعل ما هو أشرّ إذ يتحدث عن قرب نجيء قائد آخر .
وعندما  سألت الكساندر عن هذا القائد الآخر الذي يُشير يوحنا إلى أنه سوف يأتي  قريباً جداً ، وعما إذا كان هو المسيا أو المخلّص الذي يقولون عنه ، الذي  كان قيافا قد كلمني عنه ، أجاب بالنفي قائلاً أنه مكتوب في كتبهم المقدسة  أنه سيأتي قبل هذا المخلّص نبي أو رسول يُهيئ له الطريق ، ومتى جاء هذا  عندئذٍ يدركون أن مجيء المخلّص قد صار قريباً ، ومع أن الكساندر إنسان حكيم  ، إلا أن كلامه هذا كان غامضاً .

وهل أنت ترى أن  الأمر سيان عندي كحاكم روماني، فيوحنا يعلن عن نبي قادم سيتبعه مجيء  المخلّص المنتظر ـ وعندئذٍ يُصبح على روما والقيصر أن يفسحا الطريق لعصر  جديد .
لا شك أنك  تُشاطرني الرأي في أنه لا ينبغي أن اسمح بانتشار مثل هذه الأفكار الوهمية  بين الجماهير، خاصة وأنهم جميعاً تسودهم الآن حالة توقع وترقب تَجل عن  الوصف، فكل واحد منهم يحيا حياة الانتظار، والجو كله هنا مشحون بالترقب .

كتبت إلى قيافا  بخصوص يوحنا طالباً رأيه ورأي السنهدريم فيه، ومشيراً إلى أنه يجب أن  يبدءوا هم بالكتابة لي عنه، وسأنفذ قريباً ما اعتزمته ن وأودع يوحنا السجن  الذي أعتقد أنه أنسب مكان له ولأمثاله.

لن يفوتني أن  أخبرك بشيء مسلً ، ذلك هو أن يوحنا يقول لليهود أنه لكي يكونوا مستحقين  للدخول في العهد الجديد القادم، يجب عليهم أن يتواضعوا بسبب حياة الشر  التي يحيونها في هذه الأيام. وأعتقد أن هذا الكلام سيكون له عندك نفس  التأثير الذي كان له على قلبي، خاصة عندما تعلم أن اليهود لا يهتمون  كثيراً بهذه الناحية من التعاليم المختصة بالسلوك، لاعتقادهم أنه ليس في  حياتهم حالياً ، كما أنه لم يكن فيها في أي يوم من الأيام، ما يؤخذ عليهم  مما يوجب هذا التواضع.
والعصر الذي يتوقعونه سيحمل لهم كل الخير، وهو بحسب اعتقادهم: يعنى وضعهم ( أي اليهود ) فوق كل الأمم والشعوب.

إن التواضع لازم  فقط لغيرهم من الشعوب كاليونان والرومان أمثالنا، أما هم فأبرار مطهرون في  أعين أنفسهم. ويسُرني في هذا المجال أن أقف على رأي صديقي حنان في أمر  تواضعه هو شخصياً تنفيذاً لكلام هذا الواعظ الذي يلبس الأسمال ويسكن الكهوف، مع أني اعرف رأيه مسبقاً، خاصة وأن هذه الدعوة ليست بالشيء الجديد،  فقد اعتاد هؤلاء الكهنة على الظهور ومناداة أمثال يوحنا، وهم كثيرون في  هذا الإقليم، لاسيما في المنطقة التي خرج منها يوحنا، وهم يحيون حياة  التقشف، ويحتقرون رؤساء الكهنة الذين يعيشون في أورشليم حياة الترف  والتنعم.

وأنا واثق من أن  قيافا وحنان سيتصديان ليوحنا، ولكن عندما يشعران أنه قد صارت له شعبية  وحظوة لدى الجماهير، وهما يظنان أنه من الأفضل أن يدخلهم إلههم في عصر  جديد، ولكن بعد أن يأخذ رأيهم باعتبارهم رؤساء للكهنة.
يبدو أن هذه فرصتي  لإثبات وجودي ولكني سأنتظر حتى يصلني رد قيافا، وأياً كان رأيه فقد عزمت  على التشديد الحراسة في أورشليم، فما رأيك أنت ؟ أرجو أن يلقى هذا التصرف  عندك الرضا والقبول.

____________
 * آسف جداً على كل كلمة قيلت في حق القديس العظيم يوحنا المعمدان ولكن هذه ليست كلماتي إنما كلمات بيلاطس كاتب الرسالة بخط يده هو ...​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

وثائق تاريخية – *الرسالة الرابعة *​ رسائل بيلاطس البنطي إلى سينكا الفيلسوف الروماني​ *صــــــور القيصـــــر - حيلة ماكرة من بيلاطس**
*​ *

* لقد حدثني قيافا عن يوحنا، كما أنه أرسل إلىَّ رداً رسمياً يَنُّم عن ذكاء  بالغ وفطنة منقطعة النظير، ولعلمي أنك تتوق لمعرفة مضمون تلك الرسالة هذا  هو نصها:
(( لقد  أرسل السنهدرين بمندوبين عنه سألوا يوحنا بن زكريا عنا إذا هو المسيا أو  النبي فأجابهم بالنفي، وعليه فليس هناك ما يبرر محاكمتنا له باعتباره  متعدياً للناموس، كما أنه لا شك عندنا في أن السلطة المدنية ستتخذ  إجراءاتها في هذا الشأن في ضوء النتائج التي سيسفر عنها تعليمه )) .

وعلاوة على هذا الرد الرسمي أرسل إليَّ قيافا رسولاً خاصاً أخبرني شفاهاً  أنه لن يعترض على أي قرار اتخذه ضد يوحنا إذا كان هذا ضرورياً، وأنا واثق  من أنه هو ورفقائه يودون من قلوبهم أن أتصدى أنا ليوحنا المعمدان. وهي  لعبة مكشوفة من جانبهم، كما ترى، لأنه إن كان يوحنا لم يتسبب لهم حتى  الآن في أية مشاكل، لكن هذا سيحدث فينا بعد، ولذا فهم يرجون من كل قلوبهم  أن أزيحه من طريقهم وأريحهم منه، لأن هذا عندهم أفضل من مواجهتهم له  بأنفسهم.
ووعدتهم باني  لن ألزمهم بمواجهة يوحنا، ولكن طريقة جديدة أعلَّم بها كلا من الكهنة  وعامة الشعب، وأعرَّفهم من هو السيد الذي بيده الأمر والنهي ومن هو صاحب  السلطان هنا .

كنت قد أخبرتك  من قبل عن رغبتي في إرسال المزيد من الجنود إلى أورشليم إذا ما تفاقم الأمر  بسبب يوحنا إلى الحد الذي أرى معه أن هذه الإجراءات ضرورية .
وقد رتبت الأمر  بحيث يدخل جنودنا أورشليم حاملين ألوية ترتفع فوقها صورة القيصر. أسمعك  تقول أن هذا ضرب من الجنون، لأنك تتصور ما سوف يترتب على هذا من صِدام قد  يتطور إلى حرب علنية، لكن يجب أن تكون واثقاً من فطنة صديقك بيلاطس،  فاليهود ليسوا أصحاب الحيلة والدهاء.

إن الجنود  سيدخلون أورشليم تحت ستار الليل، وعندما يستيقظ اليهود في الصباح،  ويذهبون إلى أعمالهم، أو يتوجهون إلى الهيكل، ستطل عليهم من علٍ صور  القيصر من فوق الألوية التي سيكون جنودنا وضعوها فوق متاريس وأسوار قلعة  أنطونيا.

قد تقول أنهم  سيرمونها بالحجارة، ولكن هون عليك هذا القول، لأنهم إن فعلوا سأجد في هذا  مبرراً للكتابة إلى روما قائلاً أن اليهود قد واجهوا هجوماً مباشراً لصورة  قيصر وأعلام الكتائب، وأنهم فعلوا هذا في الوقت الذي أرسلت فيه جنودي إلى  أورشليم في الليل احتراماً لمشاعرهم، فماذا تظن سيكون رد روما على مثل  هذه الحكاية !؟

إني منذ ذلك  اليوم سأصير بطلاً، وسوف تخضع لي كل مناطق سوريا، ولا تخشى من شيء لأن  سكان أورشليم عندما يسمعون أني قد قبضت على يوحنا، ويرون النسور الرومانية  ترف فوق رؤوسهم سيفكرون ملياً ويعملون حساباً وألف حساب قبل الإقدام على  أي عمل من أعمال العنف.

لا شك أن هذا الأمر سيكون صدمة لقيافا، ولكنها فرصة أُفهّم هؤلاء أن بلادهم جزء لا يتجزأ من الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
وقد زودت ماركيوس بكل الأوامر اللازمة.

مرسل لك آنية  سورية أرجو أن تصلك سالمة، وقد أمرت عبيدي بالمحافظة الشديدة عليها،  وأرجو أن يكون عبيدك أكثر حرصاً من رجالي الذين أخبرتهم أني سآخذ بالشدة كل  من يتسبب في كسر أية آنية قيَّمة أو تمثال.​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

وثائق تاريخية – *الرسالة الخامسة *​ رسائل بيلاطس البنطي إلى سينكا الفيلسوف الروماني​ *عبء الرومــــــــــــــان – القبض على يوحنا المعمدان*


​ أطمع  في أن تعتبرني مواطناً رومانياً صالحاً، فقد غادرت روما محملاً ببركاتها  إلى هذا الشرق الغارق في الظلام، واصطحبت معي مهندساً من الإسكندرية وآخر  من أنطاكية، وكلفتهما بوضع خطة لإعادة إنشاء بعض الطرق والحمامات في  السامرة، كما طالبتهما بإعداد مشروع لمد مدينة أورشليم بكميات وافره من  مياه الشرب من الينابيع الموجودة في الطرف الجنوبي للمدينة.

وأنا أعلم علم  اليقين أنهم لن يشكرونني على هذا، وألا فخبَّرني متى نال الرومان جزاءاً  أو شكراً من أهل الشرق على ما قدموه لهم من خدمات !!

إنهم هنا يشكون  مُرّ الشكوى من الضرائب مع أنها تعود إليهم ثانية في صورة مشروعات عامة  نافعة لهم، وهذا هو ما دعاه أحد القياصرة: " عبء الرومان "، ولا أذكر إن  كان الذي أطلق عليه هذا الاسم هو أغسطس قيصر أم يوليوس قيصر العظيم. وهذا  عبء لا نستطيع أن نتجنبه حتى إذا لم يصادف قبولاً عند رعايانا هنا في  الشرق.
ربما لا تصدق  أنه في السامرة حمام واحد على الرغم من أن الجو القائظ ( شديد الحرارة )  هنا. إن الحرص على صحة رجالنا من مدنيين وعسكريين يتطلب وجود عدد كبير من  هذه الحمامات. أما عن الطرق فقد اقترحت إعادة إنشاء الطريق الساحلي  وطريقين آخرين إلى أورشليم. احديهما من الشمال والآخر من الشرق, وهذا  سيساعد على سرعة تحرك قواتنا، كما سيشجع حركة تجارة الحجاج التي ستدر  عائداً لا باس به.

وكذلك مشروع مد  أورشليم بقدرٍ كافٍ من المياه، مشروع حيوي وهام وأنا اعتبره خدمة جليلة  تستحق أن يقام لي من أجلها تمثال في قلب المدينة، بل إنه مِنَّة يجب أن لا  تُنسى، ولكن السؤال الذي يتردد على كل لسان هنا هو من الذي سيمول كل هذه  المشروعات !!!

وأنا في الحقيقة  لا أدري كيف يعيشون في ظل الظروف الحالية وبالأخص في أيام الأعياد الدينية ،  فكسكان أورشليم – كما أعلم يبلغون الخمسين ألفاً يزداد عددهم في المناسبات  الدينية حتى يصل إلى عدة عشرات الألوف، وفي تلك الأيام تبدو المدينة في  أشد حالات الزحام، فالناس ينامون في الشوارع والطرقات وعلى سطوح المنازل  ويبلغ عدد المترددين حوالي نصف مليون نسمه يأتون جماعات جماعات من كل أنحاء  الولاية، ولا أدري من أين لهم الماء اللازم لمشربهم ولأداء فرائضهم  الدينية.

نعم لا أعلم من  أين يأتون به إلا إذا كان يهوه إلههم يمدهم به بطريقة سرية أو معجزية ، أو  إذا كانوا يمتنعون عن الشرب في أيام الأعياد كما يمتنعون عن القيام بأي عمل  في يوم السبت !!

على أي الحالات  سوف أمضي في تنفيذ مشروع المياه وسأحملهم كل نفقة شاءوا هذا أم أبوا ، لأن  العرف قد جرى على أن يتحمل الشعب عبء تنفيذ المشروعات في كافة الأقاليم في  كل أرجاء الإمبراطورية .

لقد أرسلت  ماركيوس على رأس فرق الجنود الذين يحملون معهم صور ثلاثة من القياصرة هم  طيباريوس قيصر نفسه، وأغسطس قيصر، ثم يوليوس قيصر، وقبل فجر الغد سيصلون  قلعة أنطونيا، وقد أفهمتهم بنفسي أنه على عاتقهم تقع مسئولية المحافظة  على شرف روما وشرف القياصرة ، كما طالبتهم بالا يتحرشوا من جانبهم بأحد من  الأهالي إلا متى تطلب الأمر ( للدفاع ) عن كرامة روما واسمها .

وكلفت ماركيوس  كذلك بأن يُرسل مجموعة من رجاله للقبض على يوحنا ويبعث به إلى قيصرية، مع  علمي بأن هذا سيؤدي إلى نفور الجماهير مني، خاصة وأن أنتيباس سيلعب دوراً  كبيراً في تعبئة الشعور ضدي، لكن لا مفر من الإقدام على هذه الخطوة والقبض  على يوحنا.​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

تم وضع خمسة رسائل وسوف أضع خمسة رسائل آخرين في موضوع آخر لتسهيل القراءة فقط
وسأضع فهرس لهما فور النتهاء لسهولة الوصول إليهما
كونوا معافين
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> تم وضع خمسة رسائل وسوف أضع خمسة رسائل آخرين في موضوع آخر لتسهيل القراءة فقط
> وسأضع فهرس لهما فور النتهاء لسهولة الوصول إليهما
> كونوا معافين
> ​



*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ..... ارجو وضع رابط الموضوع الجديد لسهولة المتابعة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يباركك
موضوعات جميله جدا
اتمني في النهاية لو امكن بيانات الكتاب المنقول منه

*​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ..... ارجو وضع رابط الموضوع الجديد لسهولة المتابعة*



انت تأمر يا جميل، حاضر في كل مرة هاضع رابط الموضوع الجديد في القديم، ورابط الموضوع القديم في الجديد، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (18 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ربنا يباركك
> موضوعات جميله جدا
> اتمني في النهاية لو امكن بيانات الكتاب المنقول منه
> 
> *​



بينات الكتاب كلها في أول الموضوع (المقدمة) من فوق يا أجمل أخ حلو
[ ترجمت  الرسائل إلى  الإنجليزية بواسطة الدكتور كروزيه العالم بجامعة أكسفورد، وقد  ترجمها إلى  العربية من الإنجليزية جاد المنفلوطي، وهي من إصدار دار النشر  للكنيسة  الأسقفية بمصر ]
 النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2012)

تم وضع الرسالة السادسة في هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212713
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> تم وضع الرسالة السادسة في هذا الرابط
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212713
> ​



*تمام ....... شكراً*


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2012)

العفو يا جميل فقط صلي من أجلي؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 يونيو 2012)

*بصراحة  موضوع رائع جدا​*


----------



## aymonded (23 يونيو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بصراحة  موضوع رائع جدا​*



ووجودك هو الأروع يا أجمل أخت حلوة
فقط صلي من أجلي، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (24 يونيو 2012)

للدخول على الرسالة السابعة والثامنة أضغط هُنـــــــــا
​


----------

